# No undercoat...



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no ideas on the cause but is your vet going to do blood work now since the coat never grew back in?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I know you said you got her at 9 months. Did you get her from a rescue or a breeder? If you got her from a breeder you could reach out to them to ask about this.

I don’t really have any real advice for you other than that! My cousins bought a corgi puppy from an Amish BYB...and she has no undercoat. They are convinced that it’s a result of poor breeding.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

As I understand it diet and breeding are big factors on the pups coat. I agree with the suggestion for a blood panel to rule out a health issue. If you are not aware of the breeding history, it could be there is some influence from some breed that don't have double coats. Your pup has a beautiful color and really sweet expression. Might just need to get a sweater  LOL it also means you won't have near as much shedding!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thyroid levels can cause problems with the coat. I would have those checked.


----------

